# Another spieces for the koolie minnow



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi everyone after reading all the reports of the koolie minnow I just had to try them went to bcf and they have 15% off sebile lures at the moment. So went for a land based fish last night fishing bait and the sebile. Tried flicking the lure around to no avail so thought I would just let it sit in the current as it was flowing pretty hard the lure was in the water for about two minutes when bang zzzzz after a short tussle up comes what I first thought was a huge bream but one I got it up I Id it as a scat which was bigger than I had seen b4 it was close to 40cm and had to be at least 1.5kg I've caught these in the cast net b4 but not this big unknowing the eating qualities I released him and cast the lure out again about 30 seconds passed and I was on again up comes another scat about the same size released him and cast again straight away bang on again same fish I had to laugh a little thinking they were actually the same fish but must of been casting into a school of them. So all up pretty impressed with the koolie can't wait to give it a crack on the yak. Other fish caught were a bream on mullet gut that I got in the cast net and with them same bit of gut managed a 37cm squire also got bricked by something big that took a big herring possibly a cod. 
Cheers all 
Jay


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to see you getting into some Jay ...


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Jay... pardon my ignorance, but what is a scat?

Jimbo


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.australianmuseum.net.au/Stri ... tifasciata


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Ahah! Striped Butterfish... the Qld Johny Dory... nothing like the NSW Jonn Dory, much prized as a table fish down there.

When I was a lad, my father was a commercial fisherman... netting fish for a living... didn't come home one time from netting these Scat as you refer to them, John Dory the common term for them in those days... went straight to hospital... had come in contact with one of the spines... he was no sook, but was MOST careful after being hit just once by them.

According to Dad... it's best to avoid touching their spines.

I've caught little specimens before (I think only on prawn bait) but have seen extremely large ones caught from the old Redcliffe Jetty by a young lad, using of all things, pieces of jelly-fish as bait.

He had some honkers laying on the jetty!

And yours took the Koolie, eh?

Well done Jay!

Cheers Jimbo


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Very interesting jimbo yes there spines looked very nasty just as well I didn't get hit by one. Yea I was very surprised it hit the koolie as I thought they ate algae and weeds ect that's why I thought I would share the story. So are they John dory which are quite nice eating?? 
Cheers jay


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Cav's right... the good eating John Dory that the NSWelshmen catch is a completely different species... highly prized for the table... but ours (Scat, Striped Butterfish, John Dory etc), those that you caught, don't share the same eating quality... they can be eaten... my family ate them when I was a kid, but not often... not a great feed.

I wouldn't mind tasting the NSW version... apparantly they rave about it.

Jimbo


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

just watching the show "Hook, Line and Sinker"
they were catching bream on that lure


----------

